# Report: U.S. Attorney Wants Webber Indicted



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Just saw this on ESPN.com...

Government reportedly can link Webber to booster


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

:laugh:

Nothing will happen....See Allen Iverson incident.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

When he is indicted, I think all that may mean is that he may have to testify, not necessarily be put on trial. But it is still possible that he might be, in which case he'll probably just end up getting a slap on the wrist.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> :laugh:
> 
> Nothing will happen....See Allen Iverson incident.



I dont think that anything will happen either. I think thta its kinda wrong to bring something up now, even though it happen years ago. But I guess it just surfaced a couple months ago so i dunno, I guess we'll see what happens. Dont count on any jail time though. Maybe a fine at the most.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

If Chris Webber did lie on the stand (I say if because I don't know if it's true or not) then he should go to jail, but he won't because he's a famous athlete and famous athletes don't go to jail...I really don't understand it.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

wat about Jayson Williams?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Why should he go to jail for lying under oath? Prisons are already overcrowded, no need to fill up more cell space with people that got in their for lying, put murderers and rapists in there.. I can see him getting a fine, probation and possibly a suspension.


----------

